# DBSTalk change in ownership



## Mike Lang (Nov 18, 2005)

On behalf of David Bott who is on the road today...

Today marks a special day for DBSTalk. We are announcing to the community a change in the site ownership company structure. As of October 1st, DBSTalk will be owned and operated by the good folks at VerticalScope. We will continue to run the site as it's always run, and we'll try to be innovative in delivering high quality content and a great forum community experience as it always has been since its founding.

Other than some new admins doing the behind the scenes work, and some very necessary software updates, very little else will change. 

We are all incredibly excited about this new direction as it will allow us to focus on what we do best, which is content and community; while securing the community with a world-class organization that excels in running forums and keeping their platforms safe, secure, and stable.

If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to let us know.

Thanks!


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Well, this came as a surprise.


----------



## Admin (Oct 1, 2021)

Hello everyone!

On behalf of the Community Management team, we'd like to offer you the warmest of welcomes to the VerticalScope family of forums! Our team helps manage the site administration and maintenance duties of keeping DBSTalk.com operational, and we wanted to take the opportunity to not only say hello, but also to share a little bit about what to expect.

*Who Are We?*

VerticalScope is a network of forum communities around the internet. The community management staff on our team help make the work of the forum moderators and administrators easier.

*What Do We Do?*

Community means a great deal to us - we're all community people, and so continuity and stability are our primary aim. We bring reliability, support, and the infrastructure required to ensure that this community will be able to thrive for many years to come. It is our goal to work with the volunteer moderators/administrators to provide the resources required to increase reach, attract new members, increase engagement, and better the community experience overall.

*What Will Change?*

From a cultural side, next to nothing, you will eventually see our TOS and Privacy Policies in place but you'll find they're the same as you already work with. From a technical standpoint in the coming months you will see some necessary software updates and a change in the look and feel as we have a platform we've built up that should improve performance. Apart from that you'll now have access to better resources as well as community management staff for support and forum-related technical issues. Community is the focus here, and we know that the members of every forum work to keep things going awesomely. You're a huge part of that success, and we're here to ensure that the lights stay on, upkeep is tended to, and the infrastructure gets the attention it needs.

If you have any questions, ask away!

We're looking forward to working with the members, mods and admins here, and we're incredibly happy to be with you.

Warm Regards,

The VerticalScope Community Team


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

For anyone interested, here are a couple of examples of other forums run by VerticalScope:

Kawasaki Vulcan Forum
AVS Forum


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Being on both [AVSforum and DBS] many years, I would say new look and usability of AVSForum software is more innovative for itself than for customers ...


----------



## ericknolls (Aug 18, 2013)

Welcome aboard? Do you know anything about running a satellite company? He


----------



## Eva (Nov 8, 2013)

P Smith said:


> Being on both [AVSforum and DBS] many years, I would say new look and usability of AVSForum software is more innovative for itself than for customers ...


I agree. I don't care for the layout AVS has now and will miss the layout here when the new look comes.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

This is absolutely horrible news. I've been on close to a dozen formerly good forums that were assimilated into the dark void known as VertcalScope. Every single one of them has suffered for it. Not a single one anywhere has benefited or improved. Every Mod and Admin on other boards openly complains about the lack of support from VS and many say they are completely unable to reach anyone at VS if there are problems. VS takes a board, applies their brand of software and runs off.

I stopped coming here many years ago (in part because I totally stopped watching TV in all forms) and only drift in once in a while to see how things are.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

P Smith said:


> Being on both [AVSforum and DBS] many years, I would say new look and usability of AVSForum* software is more innovative for itself *than for customers ...


I haven't been to AVS in years and wasn't aware of a change there. But VerticalScope has openly stated on other forums that they lost interest in the way those sites were laid out. They applied their software so their tech support people could manage them from a distance with as little interaction as possible. I can't link to the forum or thread where that statement was made though. You'll also see overtly promotion of other boards run by them that have nothing in common with this one or TV in any way.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

TXD16 said:


> For anyone interested, here are a couple of examples of other forums run by VerticalScope:
> 
> Kawasaki Vulcan Forum
> AVS Forum





Eva said:


> I agree. I don't care for the layout AVS has now and will miss the layout here when the new look comes.


 Looks like DBSTalk is about to be assimilated by the Borg.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

I wonder if ProBoards will squeeze out Xenforo.


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

harsh said:


> I wonder if ProBoards will squeeze out Xenforo.


Forum operating companies like VerticalScope, Social Knowledge, and others seem to be pretty entrenched on XenForo for the time being...


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 18, 2005)

When the time comes, we'll be on a Xenforo based platform that's been customized quite a bit. Instead of the software sitting stagnant for years and relying on third party plugins that lose support from their developers, we'll receive regular weekly updates with bug fixes, security updates & new features based on user feedback.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Mike Lang said:


> When the time comes, we'll be on a Xenforo based platform that's been customized quite a bit.


So highly customized it has a different name ... Fora. It dramatically reduces functionality for the users and severely cripples Admin's ability to manage the site.

Current Admins will essentially be demoted to Moderators though the titles won't change. You won't be able to solve any kind of problems or make any changes without assistance from the overlords.

I've seen Admins and Mods so frustrated with VS and Fora that they simply abandon the site.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 18, 2005)

Just the announcement alone has increased the recent posting activity of one user 1000%.


----------



## Eva (Nov 8, 2013)

SayWhat? said:


> So highly customized it has a different name ... Fora. It dramatically reduces functionality for the users and severely cripples Admin's ability to manage the site.
> 
> Current Admins will essentially be demoted to Moderators though the titles won't change. You won't be able to solve any kind of problems or make any changes without assistance from the overlords.
> 
> I've seen Admins and Mods so frustrated with VS and Fora that they simply abandon the site.


Like I mentioned earlier, it's a horrid platform they're on. It also looks like they're buying many other forums. The current DBSTalk we know and love will be a different animal. Who knows - Vertical could end up buying that other satellite forum...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Eva said:


> Vertical could end up buying that other satellite forum...


that owner is greedy and will sell it in a blink of your eye


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Sounds like time for the rest of the members to abandon this DBSTalk for a new one. Same thing that has happened after VS commandeered other boards.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

NYDutch said:


> Forum operating companies like VerticalScope, Social Knowledge, and others seem to be pretty entrenched on XenForo for the time being...


I mention this because VerticalScope recently purchased ProBoards.

VerticalScope, Inc. - VerticalScope Provides Business and Acquisitions Update


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

harsh said:


> I mention this because VerticalScope recently purchased ProBoards.
> 
> VerticalScope, Inc. - VerticalScope Provides Business and Acquisitions Update


That does put a little different light on it. It could be an interesting transition. I wasn't particularly impressed by the ProBoard forms I sampled though. The struck me as a throwback to 10-15 years ago...


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

NYDutch said:


> I wasn't particularly impressed by the ProBoard forms I sampled though.


Good forum software gets regular refinement and operators can't be afraid of keeping up. The version of Xenforo here is three years old and I'm sure that's in large part due to the pain and suffering associated with upgrading. The more third party features you add, the more excruciating it gets.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

SayWhat? said:


> Sounds like time for the rest of the members to abandon this DBSTalk for a new one. Same thing that has happened after VS commandeered other boards.


It sounds like you have already abandoned DBSTalk.

Hopefully active members will accept any changes that come and will continue to remain active.


----------



## Eva (Nov 8, 2013)

James Long said:


> It sounds like you have already abandoned DBSTalk.
> 
> Hopefully active members will accept any changes that come and will continue to remain active.


Some probably will, some probably head on.

A musician's forum I'm on recently got acquired by them and it's a ghost town now. Verticle's customized platform heavily integrates with Google and Fakebookl


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

Eva said:


> Verticle's customized platform heavily integrates with Google and Fakebookl


OUCH!


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

I do see that this version is not as user friendly as it was before.

There is no way to read through your unread forums without going to the top of each forum as you finish the previous one and clicking on the next one - there is no next forum/Previous Forum facility here now.
I had already noticed the posting on DBSTalk was slowing way down, now it will soom be extinct if it is so hard to use as we once used it.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 18, 2005)

We mentioned those Previous/Next links in the other thread yesterday. We would have lost those 5-6 years back had it not been for a hack that's now been completely shelved.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

yes, this site look just like AVS forum now ! good job everyone , keep up the good work


----------



## JerryMeeker (Sep 20, 2007)

I am on AVS frequently, and have no issue with that site. And TBH, seeing this site with the same familiar interface is a positive from my perspective.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Maybe I am mis-remembering, but I thought I used to get a friendly email reminder every year in the past if I wanted to renew my account to remove ads. I didn't get one this year, and just noticed ads popping up all over yesterday. Codespy hates ads popping up all over.

Payment sent.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 18, 2005)

Yeah the first time after a migration and ownership change isn’t technically a renewal since you’re paying a different company a different amount through different software. 

Next year should be a typical renewal.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

So I returned to see how things are going and I've been removed as an admin which doesn't surprise me I guess. I'm still here everyone who remembers me as the founder of the site.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Chris Blount said:


> So I returned to see how things are going and I've been removed as an admin which doesn't surprise me I guess. I'm still here everyone who remembers me as the founder of the site.


Hi. Good to see you, it’s been a long time. I hope you’re doing well. What are you up to nowadays?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Chris Blount said:


> So I returned to see how things are going and I've been removed as an admin which doesn't surprise me I guess. I'm still here everyone who remembers me as the founder of the site.


Hi Chris, it's been awhile, glad to see you. You.ve been missed. Don't be a stranger.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 18, 2005)

Het Chris! Long time no see. How've you been?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I will try to visit more often. Real life stuff sorta took over my time and I've been busy on other projects. Right now I'm really heavy and deep into Virtual Reality. Been developing VR games and running servers on Discord to support them. I actually still have my DirecTV account and use it when I travel during the summer months. 

Glad to see DBSTalk still thriving and doing well and thanks to the admins and owners for keeping it going!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

DBSTalk is almost old enough to drink. Thanks Chris!


----------

